# "Entering power save mode" issue



## kronus19 (Apr 11, 2014)

I recently built a computer with the following parts:

MSI a78-e35m motherboard
8gb crucial ballistix sport ram
1tb western digital caviar blue HD
evga gtx 650 
corsair cx 430m 
athlon x4 750k

I put everything together, turned it on, and everything appeared to be working. the problem is with the monitor, it has a vga output and a vga to dvi adapter that plugs into my computer. everytime i attach the adapter to the vga cable the monitor turns on and says "entering power save mode. at that point it isnt even plugged into my computer so im thinking it cant be a problem with the computer i just built. the monitor is a dell S2007w. also my computer does not yet have an operating system because i cant install one with this problem happening.

If anyone can help out with this problem i would appreciate it, thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you get a picture if you boot to Safe Mode?
Possibly a faulty adapter?
Faulty GPU? 
Try removing the GPU and use the Onboard Graphics.
Ballistix RAM is known for compatibility/reliability issues. Try using one stick at a time.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

> everytime i attach the adapter to the vga cable the monitor turns on and says "entering power save mode. at that point it isnt even plugged into my computer


Your monitor is supposed to go into power saving mode if no video signal is detected. That's just normal behaviour for any decent monitor. The question is, does it still go into power saving mode (standby) while connected to vga port of a running PC? Try connecting it to the onboard vga port and not the dedicated gpu (this may require setting the onboard graphics as the first priority in BIOS, or simply detach the gpu). If it displays normally with onboard graphics, go ahead and install OS and all drivers in the order chipset, onboard graphics then the others.


----------



## kronus19 (Apr 11, 2014)

i tried connecting it to the onboard vga port , i couldn't go and change the settings on the onboard graphics because i have no monitor to see where i am in the bios. i removed the gpu and tried connecting it directl to the motherboard and it still "enters power saver mode" i dont know whats wrong


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have access to another computer, if so, try connecting the new monitor to it and see if it will work.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo "should" default to the Onboard when no GPU is installed.... if the CPU has onboard graphics....but I don't use any AMD and I'm not certain if you CPU has onboard graphics.
Can you boot to and maneuver in the Bios?


----------

